# At least I wasn't at work!



## gregT (Apr 25, 2007)

Took the boat out today for the first time.  I am in love!  Boat worked perfectly.  I didnt use the gas motor today, hooked up the trolling motor to the back and it moved great.  

Left the house at 5 and headed for Dummit Creek/Cove.  The water was at least 2 feet higher than normal.  It swamped the landing so I had to get my feet soaked launching the boat.  I should have known with that start how my day was going to be.

With the water being higher I couldnt see tails at all, so we basically just fished swirls for the first hour hoping it wasnt mullet.  We moved all the way out to the river side and a few other flasts boats were around the mouth of the creek(I dont know why they didnt come in further with the higher water I am sure they could have trolled through).  My buddy brought in the first fish, and ONLY fish for the day. 










The first fish on the boat, 13inch trout.




He got a hit on a big red as he was fast retrieving the lure after a bad cast to another red.  The Line broke after the first turn and run from the fish.

I was completely thrown off today.  No idea why the fish weren't biting.  Only reason I could come up with was the high water level.  Even with a skunk for me it was great to get the boat out for the first time!  Fishing always beats a day at work. 





PS:  Does anyone know why that NASA helicopter flies so low?  It circled around the area we were fishing for about 15 minutes barey cutting the tree line.  It looks amazing when he does it, but with every move you are holding your breath!


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Looks like you had the kinda day I had, but you are right it beats working...

There is a helicopter in the north goon that regularly does a check of the mosquito ditches. You can always tell where the fish WERE when it is around :


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

Awesome Job!! love to see the trout with DOA white glow shrimp hanging on your line on your new boat!

BTW.... STAY OFF MUH LAND!!!! (JUST kIDDING) maybe I see u around in that area.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I have had that helicopter come with in 50 ft of me. I use to launch out of Blairs Cove at Haulover Canal. He buzzes the canal below the tree line there too. He will come in at one end and rise up just enough to clear the bridge and then back down into the canal. The doors are open and there is usually one or two guys looking out at you. The pilot seems to like to hotdog. I don't see a reason to do it. Especially when there are regular people that he is putting at risk. Ok enough said. Man I feel like an old man saying that stuff.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I think getting wet and muddy launching the boat is a crucial part of the positive Karma required to catch fish. Your are one with the environment and the environment is you. If its cold and windy and you are wet and miserable the fish god's will be impressed with your fortitude. Slipping and hurting yourself on a slimy ramp improves your odds that the fish will respect you. Not relying on gas power is yet another level of connectedness with your intended quarry.  

Just being a little silly of course. Nothing like de-skunking the boat on the first dip. Sounds like you've successfully entered the Gheenoe believers kingdom too.


----------



## gregT (Apr 25, 2007)

If you notice the DOA Glow Shrimp is missing a tail. Puffer destroyed the tail, but it was the last one we had and my buddy refused to change the lure. Guess that Lunker sauce probably helped as well with the half-eaten lure.

Tom, I think you are right about that helicopter pilot. I was on the road with my buddy about 6 months ago driving down the highway heading to Haulover when we hear the deep humming of the helicopter, look behind us and he is literally not more than 15 feet above us flying the highway. He got to Haulover and did an abrupt right and flew just above the tree line the whole way down. If I had known he was coming down the road behind us we could have thrown lures at him he was so close. Doesnt make any sense for him to do it other than showboating. Especially with the doors open like they are, suprised someone hasnt fallen out with the sharp turns he does.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

you guys haven't seen any showboat flying til you see the little birds buzzing around Baghdad at high speed.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> I have had that helicopter come with in 50 ft of me. I use to launch out of Blairs Cove at Haulover Canal. He buzzes the canal below the tree line there too. He will come in at one end and rise up just enough to clear the bridge and then back down into the canal. The doors are open and there is usually one or two guys looking out at you.  The pilot seems to like to hotdog. I don't see a reason to do it. Especially when there are regular people that he is putting at risk. Ok enough said. Man I feel like an old man saying that stuff.



its BAIRS COVE not Blairs cove, atleast thats what the sign says everytime I go by it. just thought i would share the secret. Its on the fishing spots on the front page of the web site.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

> > I have had that helicopter come with in 50 ft of me. I use to launch out of Blairs Cove at Haulover Canal. He buzzes the canal below the tree line there too. He will come in at one end and rise up just enough to clear the bridge and then back down into the canal. The doors are open and there is usually one or two guys looking out at you. The pilot seems to like to hotdog. I don't see a reason to do it. Especially when there are regular people that he is putting at risk. Ok enough said. Man I feel like an old man saying that stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> its BAIRS COVE not Blairs cove


Two words for Tom-in-Orl............spell check..................lol.


----------



## Joe_in_Fl (Jan 2, 2007)

The Huey ya'll are talking about is the SWAT/Security Helo. He does daily sweeps of the area randomly. Hotdog, NO, just an awesome pilot. He flies low so he and his crew can see better in the wooded areas. He does more than security flights he has been very instrumental in several search and rescue incidents.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Hehe, so he knows we are talking about him now? Please do NOT tell him what our boats look like. Or better yet tell him that they we all have Sterlings!!!!!!

But seriously thats a really good point. I bet his skills are appreciated when someone needs help. 

Ok, one more....Do you think he might spot a school or two of reds for us? [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Back in the day(am I old enough to use that expression), I crew chiefed several Hueys for the Army and had the priviledge of flying with quite a few Vietnam Vet pilots. There is no adrenalin rush like flying NOE(nap of the earth) with the doors wide open in one of those things. We pulled brush out of the skids more than once. 
Great weekend to say thanks to all the Veteran heroes out there.   [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------

